# where to buy dimarzio pickups



## RR rules (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm looking to buy a dimarzio super distortion and paf for my epi les paul.anyone know where i can buy them in ontario.Also looking for push/pull pots.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Any Long & McQuade should have them. You may also want to try eBay. Dimarzio pickups are very expensive in Canada. I bought mine through some guitar shop in North Dakota (I think) for 1/2 the price. You can buy them in the US for $59 or in Canada for $120 each.


----------



## buddroyce (Feb 12, 2008)

ebay is your best bet, other than that maybe you can post an ad over at the dimarzio forum to see if someone has one to sell you. Dimarzio's are pretty expensive here in Canada compared to the US simply because the Canadian dealers pay a lot more.

Push/pulls however, you can probably find in most guitar shops but if you're getting pickups online you might as well see if the place you're getting them from also sells the pots.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

No offence intended to any CDN retailers. From what I understand, Dimarzio sets the price and gouges the CDN retailers as well. Don't understand why they do it, but they just do.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I paid $99 for my Dimarzio's at Ling&Mcquade. I didn't think that was too bad. They were the noisless ones. I was going to order the Kinman's (which are expensive) but thought I'd give the Diamrzio's a try. I'm glad I did because I love them.


----------



## RR rules (Feb 14, 2008)

i just checked musicians friend, the dimarzio pickups i'm looking for will only cost about $140 plus shipping.i've been to a few guitar stores in hamilton and they have some push/pull pots, but i need ones with the long shaft for my les paul.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

RR rules said:


> i just checked musicians friend, the dimarzio pickups i'm looking for will only cost about $140 plus shipping.i've been to a few guitar stores in hamilton and they have some push/pull pots, but i need ones with the long shaft for my les paul.


i was at sherwood in kitchener the other day, i'm pretty sure i saw long shaft push/pull pots on the wall, i was shopping for tone pots.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

RR rules said:


> i just checked musicians friend, the dimarzio pickups i'm looking for will only cost about $140 plus shipping.i've been to a few guitar stores in hamilton and they have some push/pull pots, but i need ones with the long shaft for my les paul.


That's where I'm getting my D Sonic 7 from if I can't find one more..... locally.


----------



## tripleb (Feb 24, 2008)

RR rules said:


> i just checked musicians friend, the dimarzio pickups i'm looking for will only cost about $140 plus shipping.i've been to a few guitar stores in hamilton and they have some push/pull pots, but i need ones with the long shaft for my les paul.



*I ordered my Dimarzio Evolutions from there! got them in the color purple and F spaced! for the 2 of them it cost me close $160 + $32.00 for shipping (dang fed ex only shipping option to canada)
to buy those pickups with the exact same specs here in Canada through my local retailers would cost close to $155 per pickup over $300 for both! ouch! 
just some info I found out: authorized dimarzio dealers in the states who have ebay stores are not permitted by dimarzio to ship pickups out of the states to Canada and other countries! I was told this by a authorized Dimarzio dealer from the states who has a ebay store! if you go on his ebay.com store he has all sorts of different dimarzio pickups in all sorts of colors! go to his store on ebay.ca, no dimarzio pickups listed what so ever! dimarzio parts/straps are there!he can ship any other dimarzio products (ex: pots, knobs, switches, straps, etc...) worldwide, but the pickups are not! I have bought alot of dimarzio straps and knobs from him, could ship them no prob, pickups not the case! and this true for all U.S. authorized dimarzio dealers on ebay! when he 1st started selling on ebay, he sent some across the boarder and around the gobal, but got in trouble for it, dimarzio told him if he shipped anymore of their pickups international, that they would not let him sell their products anymore! crazy! but there are ways to get the authorized dimarzio pickups you want from dimarzio dealers on ebay in the states! :smilie_flagge17:*:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

tripleb said:


> *I ordered my Dimarzio Evolutions from there! got them in the color purple and F spaced! for the 2 of them it cost me close $160 + $32.00 for shipping (dang fed ex only shipping option to canada)
> to buy those pickups with the exact same specs here in Canada through my local retailers would cost close to $155 per pickup over $300 for both! ouch!
> just some info I found out: authorized dimarzio dealers in the states who have ebay stores are not permitted by dimarzio to ship pickups out of the states to Canada and other countries! I was told this by a authorized Dimarzio dealer from the states who has a ebay store! if you go on his ebay.com store he has all sorts of different dimarzio pickups in all sorts of colors! go to his store on ebay.ca, no dimarzio pickups listed what so ever! dimarzio parts/straps are there!he can ship any other dimarzio products (ex: pots, knobs, switches, straps, etc...) worldwide, but the pickups are not! I have bought alot of dimarzio straps and knobs from him, could ship them no prob, pickups not the case! and this true for all U.S. authorized dimarzio dealers on ebay! when he 1st started selling on ebay, he sent some across the boarder and around the gobal, but got in trouble for it, dimarzio told him if he shipped anymore of their pickups international, that they would not let him sell their products anymore! crazy! but there are ways to get the authorized dimarzio pickups you want from dimarzio dealers on ebay in the states! :smilie_flagge17:*:


If I were a US retailer, I'd set up a separate eBay shop for my international customers, one in the name of someone I trust, like my wife or my son, 'sell' the pickups to that person and have them ship it for me. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RR rules (Feb 14, 2008)

well i called musicians friend and they didn't have my pickups in stock 
they said it would be 2 weeks before they had them in stock.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

There's lots of places selling for the same price. 

This place has $9 shipping:

_Economy - Canada
Delivery Time: typically in 5-14 business days. Please note that you are responsible for any and all customs and brokerage charges. Carrier of choice is generally USPS for small parcel and UPS for products of a large dimension._

http://www.wwbw.com/DiMarzio-PAF-i157476.music
http://www.wwbw.com/DiMarzio-Super_Distortion_Humbucking_Pickup-i97840.music


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Apostrophe (') said:


> There's lots of places selling for the same price.
> 
> This place has $9 shipping:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. They really don't charge a lot for shipping and they guarantee the lowest price. They only charge 54$ to have a guitar shipped over here (I'm in Korea). I've paid up to 100$ to have a guitar shipped over from Japan, just a 3 hour flight away. What surprises me is that it would actually be cheaper for me to order a guitar case from them than buy one online from a Korean site.


----------

